# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  مشکل مهم در بخش Track Delivery

## unipaper

سلام 
نمیدونم در بخش درستی تایپک زدم یا نه 

من به یه مشکل مهمی در هاست برخورد کردم که با توجه به اینکه چندین بار گزارش کردم متاسفانه حل نشد 
ما چند هفته قبل مشکل عدم ارسال ایمیل از کاربران و سفارش داشتم که پس از کش و قوی های فراوان متوجه شده در بخشTrack Delivery Email  داره ایمیل ها ریجکت میشه و خطا میخوره چندین حتمال دادم که ممکنه افزونه ای تو وردپرس و یا باگی باشه که به ایمیا های فیلک از طرف آدرس info  ایمیل ارسال میشه و با توجه به این هاست این مورد را محدود کرده شدت این ایمبل ها به حدی بود که فایروال جلوش را میگرفت و من که در پیک کاری نیاز به ثبت سفارش کاربران داشتم ایمیلاشون برامون نمیرسید 
اون مشکل را با احتمالات مختلف به صورت موقت حلش کردیم اما مجددا به یه مورد مهم برخورد کردیم 
از طریق ادرس ایمیل های ناشناسی جددا ریجک میشه و بخش Track Delivery خطا می خوره 
آدرس این ایمیل ها به صورت زیر است 
0102017000bc0f1a-23e0f92b-d6f3-4572-aead-d6ff077e941f-000000@eu-west-1.amazonses.com
دوستان میتون یه راهنمایی ساده و خوب ارائه بدهند

----------


## ali89karami

می توانید طبق اموزش زیر هاست ارسال ایمیل چک کنید
https://motakhasessho.ir/product/ceh-v11-course/

----------

